# Boos should make an atv v-plow!



## Lovethebizz (Jan 23, 2007)

I was thinking on how much money boss could make if they made v-plows for atvs that were hydraulic and everything! THAT WOULD BE VERY NICE, WHO AGREES?wesport


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Lovethebizz;508816 said:


> I was thinking on how much money boss could make if they made v-plows for atvs that were hydraulic and everything! THAT WOULD BE VERY NICE, WHO AGREES?wesport


The only problem I could see with this is 1 huge fact..

When I plow with my ATV 90% of it is sidewalks. Now here's the thing.. with a normal plow it has springs where if u hit a bump or crack in the sidewalk it doesn't harm the blade that much.

I can see you ******* up the V-plow or your 4wheeler.. or maybe even chipping the sidewalk.

But yes.. i do want a Vplow for my quad


----------



## Lovethebizz (Jan 23, 2007)

very very true, never thought of that. Maybe if they could come up with a way to have a "trip" system like they do on one of there models but form it to a v somehow!


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Lovethebizz;508816 said:


> I was thinking on how much money boss could make if they made v-plows for atvs that were hydraulic and everything! THAT WOULD BE VERY NICE, WHO AGREES?wesport





RLTimbs;508845 said:


> The only problem I could see with this is 1 huge fact..
> 
> When I plow with my ATV 90% of it is sidewalks. Now here's the thing.. with a normal plow it has springs where if u hit a bump or crack in the sidewalk it doesn't harm the blade that much.
> 
> ...


Well I've been making V-blades for 4 wheelers this yr. im thinking about trying to figure out electic actuators to pivot the blade (if they work in freezing cold + ice conditions)
and i use a 2500lb winch for them wesport:bluebounc

on my blades though i dont make them trip just because i do smooth flat driveways, but sidewalks are the big difference there.

Matt


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

Lovethebizz;508896 said:


> very very true, never thought of that. Maybe if they could come up with a way to have a "trip" system like they do on one of there models but form it to a v somehow!


thats called the western MVP :salute:


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

RLTimbs;508845 said:


> The only problem I could see with this is 1 huge fact..
> 
> When I plow with my ATV 90% of it is sidewalks. Now here's the thing.. with a normal plow it has springs where if u hit a bump or crack in the sidewalk it doesn't harm the blade that much.
> 
> ...


My Cycle Country V-Plow has springs and trips when you hit something. V plows are the only way to do sidewalks. IMO.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Lawnscape89;508916 said:


> My Cycle Country V-Plow has springs and trips when you hit something. V plows are the only way to do sidewalks. IMO.


Could i ask you a favor lawnscape89, could you pm me a few pics of ur V blade on how its set up to trip, I made mine for 60 bucks, i couldnt quite afford the salty price of 700 for a complete new setup from them. Im cheap i know, but when you got supplies around, you make do!!

thanks,
Matt


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Elwer;508923 said:


> Could i ask you a favor lawnscape89, could you pm me a few pics of ur V blade on how its set up to trip, I made mine for 60 bucks, i couldnt quite afford the salty price of 700 for a complete new setup from them. Im cheap i know, but when you got supplies around, you make do!!
> 
> thanks,
> Matt


i'm still waiting for a parts list from you


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Lawnscape89;508916 said:


> My Cycle Country V-Plow has springs and trips when you hit something. V plows are the only way to do sidewalks. IMO.


I don't see how it could possibly work the way its suppose to when its in the V shape..


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

RLTimbs;508951 said:


> i'm still waiting for a parts list from you


If you want one ill pm u a rough copy, i was told by snow kid that it is almost identical to a boss, but ive never looked at a boss so ya!! the hardest part is getting an 18'' round drum, and you cut it in thirds and boom you have enough to make 3 blades!!

Matt


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Elwer;508969 said:


> If you want one ill pm u a rough copy, i was told by snow kid that it is almost identical to a boss, but ive never looked at a boss so ya!! the hardest part is getting an 18'' round drum, and you cut it in thirds and boom you have enough to make 3 blades!!
> 
> Matt


I'm sure I can find a drum somewhere... is it just a regular steel drum?

Also I cannot get pms here yet (made this new name..) but can you email me it?

[email protected]

Where it mounts under your quad.. are those arms from another plow? Looks to me like you had an old plow and just cut the blade off and used the arms from that


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Elwer;508902 said:


> Well I've been making V-blades for 4 wheelers this yr. im thinking about trying to figure out electic actuators to pivot the blade (if they work in freezing cold + ice conditions)
> and i use a 2500lb winch for them wesport:bluebounc
> 
> on my blades though i dont make them trip just because i do smooth flat driveways, but sidewalks are the big difference there.
> ...


On my Blade this year I put this on,

http://www.mibarproducts.com

it was pricy but now have down pressure for back dragging with the blade.

website of the Actuators is

http://www.warnerelectric.com/newproducts.asp?category=actuators

when I'm out on the ATV later today I'll get the actual model number of the cylinder and such has a 10" stroke. but they make longer ones and ones that can withstand more force.
give's you a starting point 
for what it's worth.

I have had no problems so far with my set up.

Though this is the first year using it and most things seem to work great when they are new.

Pic is in the ATV Plow with Pics thread.
sublime out.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

bottom line is the people plowing with atv are kids . Kids aint going 2 spend 3grand for a plow.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Elwer;508923 said:


> Could i ask you a favor lawnscape89, could you pm me a few pics of ur V blade on how its set up to trip, I made mine for 60 bucks, i couldnt quite afford the salty price of 700 for a complete new setup from them. Im cheap i know, but when you got supplies around, you make do!!
> 
> thanks,
> Matt


Here's the V-Plow Manual with pics of the parts breakdown: http://www.cyclecountry.com/Manuals/10-xxxx/10-0040.pdf

I'm not a kid, but I'm not spending $3k on a plow for my ATV, either. I think this one is in the $4-500 range. I will say the it is weak in the cutting edge and the position bars (which both can be beefed up at your local machine shop). Other than that, it's perfect for slicing right down the middle of sidewalks.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

kashman;509120 said:


> bottom line is the people plowing with atv are kids . Kids aint going 2 spend 3grand for a plow.


Are you kidding me? I'm 39 and have been plowing with an atv doing City sidewalks for 4 years. I make $200 an hour for 6 hours doing sidewalks! Every major snow contractor in the town has a quad they use to plow sidewalks.

You are right however that I would not spend $3K on a plow for my quad. BOSS does make a plow for UTV's however. Not sure of the name or the price, but I have seen it at my local atv/snowmobile/boat/jetski dealer.

I designed an air operated V-plow last year. It used air cylinders for the wings and for lift. It had a 12V air compressor, 2 gallon tank and a car battery. There were switches on the left handle bar to control it. I kept the winch for a back up. The system cost me about $500 or $600 to build. I had to eliminate the trip edge because of where I mounted the wing cylinders. I've been too busy this year to build one for my lastest sidewalk plower.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

kashman;509120 said:


> bottom line is the people plowing with atv are kids . Kids aint going 2 spend 3grand for a plow.


Im goin to be 19 in march and there is no way that i am a kid, just because i plow with an atv.. I mean i bust a$$ to make a living and go to school full time in the evenings. I plow just because its fun, and its a start, you will never know where a little bit of hard work will get you in life.

Atv's to me are heck of alot easier getting into smaller/tight places than trucks are. they may be cold but it still brings in some spare money in the end!

possibility, that the blades that i make in my welding shop on my spare time for atv's could eventually bring me millions, just like whoever created the name brand plows for trucks.

Matt


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

kashman;509120 said:


> bottom line is the people plowing with atv are kids . Kids aint going 2 spend 3grand for a plow.


checking in on this thread and being I'm also 32 years young. no longer a kid either.

But my ATV with plow goes Places that a truck won't, Sidewalks and Path's through the yard to side doors of House's and Garage's ETC.

yes it's cold but you dress warm your fine.or hop off and shovel by hand for 5 minutes and your warmed right back up LOL

Just like riding on a snowmobile you don't due that when its sunny and 65? more like dark and 20

ok I'll stop with my ramble.

sublime out.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

im not knocking anybody for makeing a buck i hope we all make a mill. Just stating a fact that you cant produce a quality plow for an atv at low price tag........


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

kashman;509181 said:


> im not knocking anybody for makeing a buck i hope we all make a mill. Just stating a fact that you cant produce a quality plow for an atv at low price tag........


so your saying that the ATV plows out there now are Junk? Moose, Cycle Country, Warn, you can get any of these for around $400.00 give or take?

maybe you mean you can't produce and finger tip control Up/Down Left/Right Plow at a low price. for around $1200.00 you can put one toghther

Moose Plow $400.00 ebay 
www.mibar.com Power Lift system, Up/Down with Down pressure for backdragging,
or the Winch of your chocie via Warn, $400.00
and then for Power Angle left right,
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MOOS...QsspagenameZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
I don't have this kit yet but it is on my list to add for the next year. $400.00

there ya go $1200.00 total and woudl be a pretty nice set up.or
go to http://www.blackline.us/
and spend it all in 1 place and get it all together.

but you can start off with your first year of just the Plow and upgrade as you have money for it. but you have to have either a Manual lift handle and Manual angle which means theres operator effort involved and not just pushing a button. but you have to turn the handle bars and push the throttle on the ATV also.

I guess I want to know what a Low Price is?

Ok,

I'm out


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydraulic V plow on a ATV, yeah that would be good. How much ballast would you need to get the rear tires back on the ground? Wouldn't be able to steer. Think you wear front end parts on trucks fast, you'd destroy the ATV.

Great concept, just isn't feasible IMO. Unless you use Quadplowers setup.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

I have 68 dollars in my home-made custom v-blade. Snow-kid said it was just like a boss, except it dont have hydraulics or a trip, but im looking into actuators to pivot the blade! This blade is tough as wesport but i only need like 80lbs on the back to give it a little ballast. Heck they to make spring rubbers to even help hold the front end up!


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Boss does make a plow for the UTV. It's a 6 ft straight blade, not a V. It's sold thru the Polaris dealer's for the Rangers.:redbounce


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ummm, i have used serveral John Deere Tractors, Small ones like the 425, that have full hydo plows, they are a little heavier build , but i think its the blade itself and the steel , not the hydro parts, 

has anyone, thought of just buying hydro parts from deere, and like a used western Pump/lift set up, old school style?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

[QUOTEon my blades though i dont make them trip just because i do smooth flat driveways, but sidewalks are the big difference there.

Matt[/QUOTE]

how heavy are those things????


----------



## JDram58 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Well check this out*

Something called grasshopper .com it is like a zero turn vehicle check out their v plow!

The problem is in the blade design if the vee tip is angled high at the top and low and back at the bottom \ like the back slash. the plow will lift up over any object or obstruction. If the v plow bottom is canted / forward at the bottom then you have problems. If you look at this grasshopper v blade that is what you should see or notice that is different like the front of a ship cutting through water \

This is what is different from say the Polaris V or eagle atv V plow blades. If you could some how change their angles to a top forward \ bottom back you would or could have a pretty safe and effective v plow system.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I had a stupid question to ask; why did you. Bring a thread thats 3.5 years old back to life when boss makes a UTV plow?


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

JK-Plow;513812 said:


> Boss does make a plow for the UTV. It's a 6 ft straight blade, not a V. It's sold thru the Polaris dealer's for the Rangers.:redbounce


they make a v plow for many utv on the market. I think the only one they don't currently make one for is the rhino. I have one for my ranger. just like the vxt on my truck, just smaller. Casey


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

BossPlow2010;1392271 said:


> I had a stupid question to ask; why did you. Bring a thread thats 3.5 years old back to life when boss makes a UTV plow?


If you would have read the original post you would have seen the real question to this post. He asked when will boss make a ATV V plow blade!! Not the V blade for the UTV's!!!


----------



## JDram58 (Dec 26, 2011)

BossPlow2010;1392271 said:


> I had a stupid question to ask; why did you. Bring a thread thats 3.5 years old back to life when boss makes a UTV plow?


I guess that is a big ooooppps on my part! I been looking at or for v plow idea's and my search must have directed me to this site and subject which I thought was fairly recent topic for dicussion. I didn't know it was almost 4 years old. Sorry!


----------

